# Puppy not eating -- can't leave food out



## mkmoritz (Mar 2, 2014)

My 9 week old pup is not eating!

I work full time and would like to get him on an eating schedule. I've tried feeding him at 7:00 AM for breakfast, during my lunch break at 12:00 and 6:00 PM for dinner. Usually he'll snag a few kibbles out and toss them on the floor, eat them.. Then run off. 

I've tried sitting with him for 20 minutes at a time in his play pen/crate area and still nothing. He'll just crawl up next to me and lay down. 

I am crate training him while I'm at work, and he has severe separation anxiety so far, so if I leave a bowl of food in his crate, I know the food will be everywhere by the time I get home. I also have a Great Dane, so he would love the opportunity for some free puppy food. 

Breeder had him on Iams puppy, I'm transitioning him to Science Diet. He doesn't seem to like either food. I tried putting deli turkey meat in his bowl and he loved the turkey... The kibble remained untouched. I've heard of people mixing milk or cottage cheese in their food. Does this work? Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How about adding a little warm low sodium chicken broth, a little water from a can of water pack tuna (diluted), beef broth, bits of protein from your dinner (chicken, fish, beef, eggs)? These things will get you past the immediate situation. In the meantime, try to find a kibble that your puppy actually likes. Some places will give out samples. Otherwise, buy the smallest available bag until you can determine whether or not he likes it. Maybe go easy on the dairy products. I've heard that dairy can cause diarrhea in some dogs. 

There are members who feed raw diets to their dogs, and that's another option. Don't want to start THAT debate again, though. Sometimes, just adding some warm water to your pup's kibble is enough to make it more aromatic and appealing.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Try putting the kibble in with the puppy locked in the crate and then take it away when you leave. Eventually he may get so hungry and learn that he has to eat. Make the kibble moist with water. Sometimes you just have to change the kibble until you find what they like. My 10 month old girl still plays hockey with her kibble and still gets digestive upset from most things other than chicken. I talked to the breeder today and she said to try liver or white rice or just plain pasta. Hope this helps.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

When you leave him you can try filling a puppy kong with kibble and then sealing it with peanut butter. We free feed so ways leave food out. We supplement with eggs, organic meats, raw food toppers, veggies, salmon.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Warm water over the top. 

Also yes cottage cheese as it is good for the pups tummy but can make them fussy eaters.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You may also try hand feeding as a short term solution. It's a good opportunity for training (teaching new things and that it's ok when people are around the food) and bonding. You can also use the kibble when you are doing other training so that you can better get the quality food in them without all the treats that will likely just upset the young pups stomach. 

If you try the warm water, etc., I would add it to the food and let the food still for several minutes to soften the food AND so that the pup smells the goodness for several minutes which will hopefully help to the wet the appetite.


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

My puppy did something similar for the first week or so that he was home. His appetite was just weak. Going to a new home is a big change, and I think this can throw off a fragile puppy. I was told, "Don't worry, they won't starve themselves." And it's true. As Dash settled in, we figured out what worked best - warm water softening the kibble for a while before serving - and then adapted from there. I found out my wife had been going with cold water, and he happened to love that! Next thing I know, he's scarfing it down any way he can get it and growing like a weed.
We also created a little bit of a game. I would wait until I was sure he was hungry, and focused on me, and not put down the food bowl until he was sitting nicely. And even then, not release him to eat until I said, "OK!" A little bit of want-what-they-can't-have technique.

You'll get through this phase.
~B


----------

